
Trump says he is suspending immigration over coronavirus, need to protect jobs - uptown
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/donald-trump/trump-says-he-suspending-immigration-over-coronavirus-need-protect-jobs-n1188416
======
guitarbill
possible dupe of:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931179) (earlier, twitter)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290) (later, twitter)

